# Trunk will not open... (discussion of valet lock-out function)



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Trunk will not open...*

My Phaeton has been in the shop for about a week because the trunk will not open with the switch on the door. The key will open it, but no the door switch. They said it was hard to fix because there is no wire running from the swtich to the trunk. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if it just another one of the many "secrets" of the Phaeton.
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (taygeorge5288)*

Hi Taylor:
Sorry to hear of your troubles. Have you tried Jack Orr's "trunk trick", described on this thread: New W12? It has worked like a charm for me whenever the trunk lid has got out of synch (due to the safety system detecting interference with power closing or opening of it).
Michael


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (PanEuropean)*

Its not a power trunk. I was hoping someone here might have a solution because the demo they gave me has the same problem, which seems odd.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (taygeorge5288)*

Oooops - my face is very red.








I wish I could help you, but I don't have any experience with the Phaeton that does not have the power trunk. But, the remote unlocking technology used in Phaetons that do not have power trunk lids is very, very similar to the technology used in the Golfs and Jettas. The vehicle sends a signal to the actuator in the trunk latch, and the latch should then do its thing. So, from a troubleshooting point of view, it should be pretty straightforward - have the technician look for proof that the switch in the driver door is recognizing when it is lifted (this can easily be done with the VAS 5051 or 5052 scan tool), if the switch in the door is recognizing when it is being lifted, then the problem lies with the trunk actuator.
Michael
Just a post-script: The measuring block that indicates the position of the trunk unlock toggle switch on the driver door can be found as follows: Go to address 46, which is the central convenience module, select 08, to view measuring blocks, then go to group 017, and look at the 2nd value from the right hand side. If the switch is operating as it should, you will see this value change whenever you lift the switch up. That is how you rule out problems with the switch itself. Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:11 PM 2-3-2005_


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (PanEuropean)*

I just fixed the demo by pushing the vallet button... I really hope thats all thats wrong with mine. I would hope in a weeks time someone could figure that out. I guess they dont have much knowledge with only two or three phaetons in the area.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (taygeorge5288)*

Very good detective work on your part.
North American Phaetons have a 'valet lockout' button just inboard of the main light switch, where the rear foglight button is located on Phaetons elsewhere in the world. When this button has been pressed, the two electrical switches that control the trunk - the one in the driver door and the one that is part of the VW logo on the trunk - are both disabled.
A small icon illuminates in the instrument cluster when this button has been pressed, but it is easy to miss. I've posted a photo of it below. If the valet button has been pressed, the following sequence of actions needs to be carried out to return things to normal:
*1)* Ignition turned on with one of the two 'normal' keys supplied with the Phaeton (obviously, the valet key won't work for this purpose).
*2)* Press the valet button and observe that the icon in the instrument panel disappears.
This topic is addressed on page 39 and 40 of the owner manual (booklet 3.1.1), but it is easy to miss it. Thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention, Taylor - I'll add this post to the "FAQ" sticky thread.
Michael
*Icon indicating that valet lockout is engaged*









_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:16 PM 2-3-2005_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:03 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (taygeorge5288)*

Mine did the same. I figured out the 'valet' thing in about a day and posted here about my brain being off duty.
Jack


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (PanEuropean)*

i wondered what that button was for!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (iluvmcr)*

*Archival Note:*
There is one other possible reason why the trunk lid will not open when the emblem on the trunk lid is pressed - this is discussed in this post: Microswitch behind Trunk Lid Logo (for opening power trunk) does not work
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk will not open... (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related posts -
Trunk - Power Trunk Lid Troubleshooting
Trunk Pressure Switch Question
Michael


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Retrofitted Keyless Start - Valet locking is on / how to turn off?*

Ive had the OEM Plus european keyless system on my US spec '05 for a couple years now. It works great. just before Christmas, I had the occasion that involved valet parking, so I put the master key in the ignition to make things easy for the valet. Now the central display shows Valet locking is on and I can't open the trunk from the drivers door. Can someone with keyless operating instructions share how to turn off the valet lock? Thanks in advance


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Easy - put one of the two ignition keys that are NOT the valet key in the ignition, start the car, then press the button on the opposite side of the light switch from the front foglight button. You should then see the 'valet lockout' icon disappear from the instrument cluster.

I have appended your question onto the end of the existing post Trunk will not open... (essential reading, this explains the valet lockout button) that is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), because your question has come up before (hence the FAQ entry) and is fully explained there.

FYI there is no connection whatsoever between the keyless start install and the valet locking feature - your experience is entirely coincidental.

Michael


----------



## Corey E. (Aug 28, 2012)

*Trunk will not open with my key, the button on the key, or the door switch.*

Just yesterday my trunk decided to quite working. I have tried all the tricks and nothing. I can't open it with the key in the key hole, the remote button, or the door switch. It just won't open. Does anyone have any suggestions?  :banghead:


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Corey E. said:


> Just yesterday my trunk decided to quite working. I have tried all the tricks and nothing. I can't open it with the key in the key hole, the remote button, or the door switch. It just won't open. Does anyone have any suggestions?  :banghead:


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5812734-Trunk-boot-wont-open 

Try asking if he solved it somehow. If you have a power trunk, usually the J605 is the culprit. You can also check the trunk fuses, but of course, they are located in the trunk  

I cant imagine, how it is not possible to open the trunk with the key...when you insert the key, try to turn it, the trunk doesnt pop??


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Corey E. said:


> Just yesterday my trunk decided to quite working. I have tried all the tricks and nothing. I can't open it with the key in the key hole, the remote button, or the door switch. It just won't open. Does anyone have any suggestions?  :banghead:


Hello everyone,

I'm going to pick up where Corey described above few years back. My power trunk is firmly shut and can't be opened by any mean! Tried every thing, nothing worked.

Here's the scan result of address 46:


*Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 0E HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 96626 710 95148
VCID: 3365133451F6D5DA63-FFFE

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330*

The trunk never operated normally since I acquired the vehicle, but at least I used to be able to open it from inside the car, by the key & the emblem. I've changed the hydraulic pump (was leaking) and the struts but after a little while, it just kept shut!

Anyone had the same issue and got it resolved?


----------

